# Baby wakes up crying?



## Rogelito's Mommy (Mar 13, 2008)

So, I have a nearly 6 mo and we cospeel and bf. Ever since he was born he would wake up in the morning really smiley and happy between me and dh. I LOVED this, and so did dh, it was our favorite part of the day and we would just all lay there together for a while and slowly wake up while we watched our smiling little angel.

Now, for some reason, for the past week or so ds wakes up every morning crying (which he never used to do at all from the time I would nurse him to sleep to the time he would wake up in the morning). Nursing doesn't stop it, so it is not that. He usually will stop if I get up and walk around the house with him, but that means waking up to a crying baby and jumping out of bed to walk with him rather than lounging and watching my lo smile at me.

I am just wondering if anyone else experienced this? What is going on? What happened to my nice peaceful mornings?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

My babies all have done this at some point, and it always breaks my heart. I think it's just developmental, really, and not a reflection of anything you have or haven't done. My only suggestion would be not to feed into it by panicking. If getting up and walking helps, I'd do that. Sometimes I sing a "Good Morning" song to them, and that helps break the waking up blues as well.


----------



## Rogelito's Mommy (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. It is good to know you have experienced it too. It is just so hard for me to see him cry and so weird for nursing not to put an immediate stop to it. Hopefully it will pass and he will grow out of it.


----------



## boadhagh (Sep 19, 2007)

I've noticed too with our dd that as her digestion changes (both from getting older and eating things other than breastmilk), she often has to pass gas one way or another and is very uncomfortable laying down. She'll often wake up crying in the middle of the night, sit up, fart, then lie back down and go straight back to sleep. Our mornings are about 80/20 now: 80% crying as a wake up; 20% smiles and kisses.


----------



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

When my baby woke/wakes up crying, it's almost always a sign that he isn't really done sleeping yet. Cuddles and nursing and he goes back to sleep.


----------

